# Jungle Val ?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I received an order of 30 Jungle Vals last week. They were shipped in 90 degree weather and arrived somewhat (the top 4-5 inches on some) wilted and brown. Can i trim just below the wilted/brown part? If not what do I do?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I received an order of 30 Jungle Vals last week. They were shipped in 90 degree weather and arrived somewhat (the top 4-5 inches on some) wilted and brown. Can i trim just below the wilted/brown part? If not what do I do?


yeah it's not a problem Cuz , it's a rather quick growing plant even in low lights. You'll notice it taking over your tank in a few short weeks.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

so do I trim them or just leave them like that


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ You can trim them, but I would just leave them gives them a more natural look. Like Us And Them said, It's a pretty quick growing plant, I don't think you should worry abut it too much.


----------

